# Divorce in Pakistan Accepted by Dubai court ????



## Hello123 (Dec 24, 2012)

I was living in Dubai. i shifted to Pakistan permanently. My wife was not agree to live in Pakistan. She came back to Dubai. i gave her divorce in Pakistan through court ( she got a legal notice from court but she didn't came to Pakistan on hearing). I have one son and he is with me in Pakistan. Now i am planning to go back Dubai. I want to ask that divorce is acceptable in Dubai because we were married in Dubai court. or she can claim anything because she used to say she didn't get any legal notice from court. Can she make claim anything in Dubai such like maintenance or i divorce her in her absence or that divorce is not valid in Dubai court ?????????


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello123 said:


> I was living in Dubai. i shifted to Pakistan permanently. My wife was not agree to live in Pakistan. She came back to Dubai. i gave her divorce in Pakistan through court ( she got a legal notice from court but she didn't came to Pakistan on hearing). I have one son and he is with me in Pakistan. Now i am planning to go back Dubai. I want to ask that divorce is acceptable in Dubai because we were married in Dubai court. or she can claim anything because she used to say she didn't get any legal notice from court. Can she make claim anything in Dubai such like maintenance or i divorce her in her absence or that divorce is not valid in Dubai court ?????????


I'm not sure, but I would say that since you got married in the Dubai court, then something probably has to go through the Dubai court for your divorce as well. It might be as simple as you going there and having your Pakistan divorce papers attested and recognised. What nationality is your wife? Sorry but it's pretty harsh what you've done.


----------



## Hello123 (Dec 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I'm not sure, but I would say that since you got married in the Dubai court, then something probably has to go through the Dubai court for your divorce as well. It might be as simple as you going there and having your Pakistan divorce papers attested and recognised. What nationality is your wife? Sorry but it's pretty harsh what you've done.


yup i have the papers attested in English and Arabic. it seems harsh cause i wasn't share the reason of divorce. because i leave Dubai, job money, my career everything coz of my in laws and wife. we both have Pakistani nationality.


----------



## Hello123 (Dec 24, 2012)

no other suggestion??????????????


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Call your embassy, they'll be able to tell you, or visit the court, they will also be able to tell you. If people aren't from Pakistan or in your situation, then they're not likely to be able to answer your question.


----------

